# Cooling system bleeding



## JaGz120 (May 5, 2004)

When you run out of coolant completely and put new coolant in. Does the system have to be purged of the air bubbles inside of it? If so this might be why my problem isn't being fixed yet. Can anyone tell me how to bleed out the system?


----------

